# The amazing levitating Jeff...



## telophase (Feb 19, 2004)

I took this picture in 2001, when I was working behind the scenes at an anime convention.  It's nothing spectacular picture-wise, except that the perspective and the pattern on the carpet combine to create the optical illusion that Jeff (standing) is levitating.

I was sitting on a beanbag on the floor, and tilting the digital camera slightly, I think.


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 19, 2004)

it even looks like he's pulling himself up by the scruff of the neck


----------



## Mr.ReDEyE (Mar 26, 2004)

hey are you familiar with the balducci levitation?? its an optical illusion that you can do anytime to produce the same effect in the pic.....its been popularized by the famous david blaine......


----------

